# worming question--cow with calf



## burfer (Jan 17, 2005)

Can you worm a cow with a calf by side, calf is about 1 month old? If so, what is the best wormer to use, is Cydectin ok?


----------



## momanto (Jan 14, 2005)

What Does The Label On Cydectin Read ?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Cydectin is not approved for veal calves but otherwise if you are not in a grub area go for it. If you are in a grub prone area you will need someone familiar as to the timing for the application to reply.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

With Ivomectin (another worming product) you can worm them while nursing, we do it with our beefers each and every year. We did it when they were pregnant as well.



Jeff


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

It's quite ok to drench (worm) your cattle while they are nursing or pregnant. The biggest problem that has to be watched with most drenches are the milk and meat withholding periods so you may have to take that into consideration if planning to send the calves off as young vealers.

I've noticed that some of you talk about "grub" in connection with worming. Can somebody please explain what this is?

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## astrocow (Mar 11, 2005)

The grub they are referring to may be that stage of the Heel fly. Heel flies lay their eggs on the fur of the legs of cattle. When there are Heel flies around, the cattle will run with their tails held high. The eggs hatch and the young burrow into the skin and make their way through the animals body where they eventually emerge through the skin on their backs. I think giving a wormer at the stage where they are migrating through the body would kill them and make the animal sick. 
Somebody correct me if I'm wrong. Do a search through Google on the Heel Fly.

Leigh


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks Leigh. It isn't something we have to contend with over here so I had never heard of it. Will do as you suggest and do a search.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## angus_guy (Jun 22, 2004)

I prefer dectomax 1ml/110 lbs sc

can be given to pregnant nursing etc

http://www.pfizerah.com/product_overview.asp?drug=DT&country=US&lang=EN&species=BF


----------

